# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Cronicas de las primeras jornadas de magos Extremeños

## Jeff

Bien, como es de costumbre mia, hago unas crónicas de cada festival  que participo. En este caso, estas crónicas son de las primeras jornadas  de magos Extremeños que se celebraron en Don Benito del 14 al 16 de  Septiembre, aunque para mi terminaron el  17.


 En el cartel de Miajadas estaba Christian Magritte, Tony Fate, Tigu y  Luna, Oscar Valle, Claudio Otero, Mago Zero, Julio Pikas y el  incombustible Mago Unpetha.


 Lamentablemente la falta  de palabra de alguien del ayuntamiento  antes citado, hizo imposible la realización de estas galas cancelándose  un día antes y  dejando sin magia al pueblo de Miajadas.


 Se solventara en la próxima edición de estas jornadas y se procederá,  como de costumbre, a elevar más aun las artes mágicas y a poner en su  lugar toda aquellas personas que se interpongan al disfrute de este arte  que son capaz de demostrar todos los magos Extremeños.


 En el cartel de Don Benito del día 14 estaba Mago Unpetha asistido de  la dulce Martacadabra, Julio Pikas como presentador, La nueva promesa y  talentoso Paco Sánchez y el maestro Juan Luis Rubiales.


 Para el día siguiente estaba yo con el popurrí de mis 3 espectáculos de hipnosis.


 A lo que conferencia se refiere, estaba programado la de Juan Luis  Rubiales, Albert Pujadas mejor conocido como “Pujo” y la de hipnosis de  este servidor. 


Posteriormente el día 16 estaba el taller de hipnosis teatral de 8 horas que duro 10… cosa de la vida.


 El lugar seleccionado por el ayuntamiento fue un albergue de  construcción moderna, amplio y retirado que facilito la integración de  todos los magos, no obstante, nos escapábamos de vez en cuando, sobre  todo de noche después de galas y demás, a Don Benito que tiene mucha  vida los fines de semana.


 Las jornadas nacen de la idea de Julio Nevado “Julio Pikas” y apoyado  por varios magos como Martacadabra, Ferpa, Cuasimago, Bolzano, Benmar  entre muchos otros, en unir bajo un solo círculo a todos los magos  extremeños con el fin de ser totalmente reconocido y apoyado de forma  plena por la junta de Extremadura.


 Debo aquí citar algo que a lo mejor muchos de los lectores de esta  nota no sabían y, a lo mejor, se me llamara la atención por divulgarlo  pero lo hago con el animo de que se apoye desde fuera y dentro de  Extremadura a esta brillante idea y movimiento, que espero obtenga todos  los éxitos como lo obtiene la MPG de Santiago de Compostela entre otros  círculos y asociaciones mágicas de España.


 El tema secreto es que aun habiendo perdido el patrocinio de las  jornadas mágicas a tan solo 3 días antes de su inicio, Julio pikas ni  flojo ni perezoso decidió seguir adelante con todo los gastos pagándolo  de su propio bolsillo. Esta decisión es, a mi gusto, digno de ejemplo de  un mago en pro de la magia Extremeña, digan lo que digan.


 Muchos dirán que es para obtener más fácilmente el cargo de  presidente, pues déjenme decirle que no es lo que contempla este señor y  amigo.


 Lo que hay que decir también es que todos los magos extremeños  estaban invitados gratuitamente a la asistencia de conferencias,  espectáculos, hospedaje y comidas... ¿Díganme usted querido lector si no  es realmente un enorme esfuerzo para unir a todos los magos Extremeños?


 Deseo realmente que se logre todos los objetivos de estos magos organizadores y participantes de jornadas extremeñas.


 Ahora, como todos primeros eventos cultural-mágicos que se organizan  ha habido errores y contratiempos (que no afecto al desenvolvimiento de  estas primeras jornadas) que estoy seguro se evitaran en próximas  ediciones.


 De las galas en el teatro imperial decir que por el horario y el  bendito fútbol no hubo un lleno total, no obstante brillaron cada  artista y sin animo de apoyar más a uno que otros, Paco Sánchez estuvo  fenomenal y dará mucho, pero mucho de que hablar en un futuro muy  cercano… y no solo a nivel nacional.


De Rubiales que se  puede decir que ya no se sepa: Una excelente persona, un carisma  enorme, un dialogo más que esquicito, una magia endiablemente captiva y  seductora.


 La gala del día siguiente actuaron dos magos antes que yo. El primero  no me recuerdo su nombre y lo lamento muchísimo por ello, espero que no  deseara matarme por este imperdonable olvido. Decir que su  "performance" estaba  llena de vida en un papel dinámico, puesto en  escena a ritmo frenético y cómico.
 El segundo mago fue Claudio Otero con un número muy simpático que me encanto y muy bien presentado.


 De mi espectáculo no haré más mención de este, para ello que lo hagan los que lo hayan visto y que opinen si les apetece.


 Aparte de la programación, la cercanía de los magos Extremeños, sus  amabilidades y simpatía nos llenaban a Pujo, mi “compañero de viaje” y a  mí de un gran placer haciéndonos sentir como en casa constantemente.


 Destacaron en atención el propio Julio pikas, su hija Mila y Ferpa.  Este ultimo nos brindo su casa, su comida, sus guindillas (no  malinterpreten, ¡me encanta el picante! Je je je) además de servirnos  como guía diurno y nocturno en Don Benito.


 Al inicio digo que terminaron las jornadas el 17 para Pujo y yo  porque nuestro vuelo salía en la noche. El día lo pasamos con Ferpa, Isa  su pareja y más tarde se nos unieron Julio Pikas y su hija Mila.


 Aquí el enlace de Facebook donde algunos colgaron fotos, algunas otras desde mi Facebook:


https://www.facebook.com/primerasjor...s.spain?ref=ts


 Gracias a todos por haberme dejado demostrarles mi hipnosis en estas  primeras jornadas de magos Extremeños, ayudándome a difundirla como otro  arte afín a la magia donde no se usa compinches como se suele creer y  que es totalmente real y lo más importante, esta al alcance de cualquier  mago amateur o profesional.


 Jeff Toussaint

----------


## Gandalf.§†§

Me sumo al reconocimiento para Julio Pikas, también forero de estos lares, por su gran esfuerzo y dedicación para que esto haya sido una realidad, impensable hace unos meses, más próximo a una utopía. ¡Yo en las Jornadas me lo he pasado pipa!

Cambiando de tema. Jeff... ¡Tengo voluntarios! Je je je Ya te contaré la experiencia  :Smile1:

----------

